# Need some advice, my android tablet is stuck



## camsarria (Oct 7, 2012)

Greetings folks, im the owner of a tablet 

Onda V711 Dual Core Android Tablet PC Cortex A9 1.5GHz HD IPS Screen WIFI 2160P HDMI 16G

The tablet worked great for a month, this morning i woke up, turned it on and the white android logo popped and the tablet didnt resumed booting.

i tried restarting, turning on, off , resetting, nothing works, all i get is the white android icon.

I tried doing an adb devices and the tablet does not show on adb.

Any advices on how to handle this? didnt exacly wanted to ship the tablet to the factory across the world in china for warranty.

PS - Didnt flashed anything, the tablet is pristine as they get.

Best regards

Carlos Sárria


----------

